# #2022 FIFA World Cup Vote: Round 1



## Murman (May 13, 2008)

Australia 2022


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Doha 2022 !!!!! (Qatar/Doha, doesn't make a difference its still the same place.)


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

MysteryMike said:


> Oh look at what you done qatarson, you ruined a whole thread again. Now Mo Rush has to do more work. I mean this guy isn't getting paid for this. I'm sure he has a life outside of watching some idiot bang on about racism, when there was nothing but facts delivered on why Qatar's bid is total garbage.


What is wrong eith you !? why are you pointing at me ?

First you accuse me,
Then you insult me,
Then you bring up racism AGAIN !

Why ? hno:


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

No doubt. My vote goes to the best bid, so Qatar.


----------



## waqif (Jul 3, 2010)

Mr.Underground said:


> No doubt. My vote goes to the best bid, so Qatar.


thanks






I liked when Sheik Mohammed said in video ( *Choosing Qatar is not a risky decision it is a bold decision* )


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

Mr.Underground said:


> No doubt. My vote goes to the best bid, so Qatar.


How in heck is it the best bid? Qatar is an international footballing disgrace story. They buy more than half their team, give them citizenship to play when Qatar is one of the hardest nations in the world to get citizenship and then send them back once they don't qualify because Qatar has never made a world cup. They have failed everything in the FIFA technical report but by bribing individuals from other nations into a vote rigging arrangement they hope to win the hosting job? What a joke, Qatar's bid is the worst bid in the history of bidding, it's a million miles of being the best at anything. It's a complete utter JOKE.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

MysteryMike said:


> How in heck is it the best bid? Qatar is an international footballing disgrace story. They buy more than half their team, give them citizenship to play when Qatar is one of the hardest nations in the world to get citizenship and then send them back once they don't qualify because Qatar has never made a world cup. They have failed everything in the FIFA technical report but by bribing individuals from other nations into a vote rigging arrangement they hope to win the hosting job? What a joke, Qatar's bid is the worst bid in the history of bidding, it's a million miles of being the best at anything. It's a complete utter JOKE.


In *YOUR* opinion.


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

MysteryMike said:


> How in heck is it the best bid? Qatar is an international footballing disgrace story. They buy more than half their team, give them citizenship to play when Qatar is one of the hardest nations in the world to get citizenship and then send them back once they don't qualify because Qatar has never made a world cup. They have failed everything in the FIFA technical report but by bribing individuals from other nations into a vote rigging arrangement they hope to win the hosting job? What a joke, Qatar's bid is the worst bid in the history of bidding, it's a million miles of being the best at anything. It's a complete utter JOKE.


Because it is an incredible challenge and Qatar is able to do. Because Doha will have an incredible development, in urbanity and in infrastucture more than now, because stadia proposed are fantastic, because it is a new world fot football and for tourism, because it is a challenge from organizative pont of view and logistic point of view but they are able to solve every matter.

So why not? We will judicate after the tournament.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> In *YOUR* opinion.


The FIFA report was quite clear and only pointed out what was already obvious.

Its not his opinion.


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

Mr.Underground said:


> Because it is an incredible challenge and Qatar is able to do. Because Doha will have an incredible development, in urbanity and in infrastucture more than now, because stadia proposed are fantastic, because it is a new world fot football and for tourism, because it is a challenge from organizative pont of view and logistic point of view but they are able to solve every matter.
> 
> So why not? We will judicate after the tournament.


Incredible challenge? What a joke more like it. Stadia? Stadia don't make a world cup, the atmosphere, the fans, the players make a world cup,everything that would be killed in the most vile way under a nation that no way deserves to host the world cup. All I hear is challenge challenge challenge, if you want to go and build something challenging, how about you build, a house from lego for kicks. In the real world, we don't live on the land of the fairies bs, you can jack off to bs graphic design video and pictures all you like but it actually goes by nations who have earned the right to host a world cup via their football development and by who can actually put on an event which is safe, secure and plausible without total chaos and anarchy. The IOC rejected Qatar for a single city event, what planet do you live on when you think it can host a multi-city event? It certainly can't be this one that's for sure. Maybe Pluto or Uranus might be the closest option for you.


----------



## waqif (Jul 3, 2010)

Mo Rush said:


> The FIFA report was quite clear and only pointed out what was already obvious.
> 
> Its not his opinion.


nobody care about fifa reports or politics games or South Africa wasnt abel to host world cup due many problems.

Qatar the best bid even with it is problems it is the most bid close to win the race.


----------



## Yaghuth (Apr 14, 2009)

of course Qatar is the best bid


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Mo Rush said:


> The FIFA report was quite clear and only pointed out what was already obvious.
> 
> Its not his opinion.


No, the report didnt have quotations such as:



> Qatar is an international footballing disgrace story





> Qatar's bid is the worst bid in the history of bidding





> It's a complete utter JOKE


Obviously its his "hate" opinion.

And if you agree with such claims coming from the report, then all respect towards you as a "mod" is out of the window...


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

MysteryMike said:


> Incredible challenge? What a joke more like it. Stadia? Stadia don't make a world cup, the atmosphere, the fans, the players make a world cup,everything that would be killed in the most vile way under a nation that no way deserves to host the world cup. All I hear is challenge challenge challenge, if you want to go and build something challenging, how about you build, a house from lego for kicks. In the real world, we don't live on the land of the fairies bs, you can jack off to bs graphic design video and pictures all you like but it actually goes by nations who have earned the right to host a world cup via their football development and by who can actually put on an event which is safe, secure and plausible without total chaos and anarchy. The IOC rejected Qatar for a single city event, what planet do you live on when you think it can host a multi-city event? It certainly can't be this one that's for sure. Maybe Pluto or Uranus might be the closest option for you.


This post is really inadequate, Mr.Underground didn't say anything harmful to be violated and abused by your badmouth trolling behavior. 

besides:

MystryMike = :blahblah: + :devil:


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

waqif said:


> nobody care about fifa reports or politics games or South Africa wasnt abel to host world cup due many problems.
> 
> Qatar the best bid even with it is problems it is the most bid close to win the race.


South Africa what were South Africa's problems? Nothing, compared to that of the joke bid that is Qatar or should I say Doha, it's the utter sham, worst bid of all time. What's a worse bid than Qatar? Name it. Name a worse bidding nation, in the history of bidding nations than Qatar?? Name it come on waqif, come on! Name it, right here, right now!!! Qatar's bid is the ultimate sham


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> No, the report didnt have quotations such as:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was only referring to his comment about the report.

He may be extreme but the bid and football in Qatar are not far off.


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> This post is really inadequate, Mr.Underground didn't say anything harmful to be violated and abused by your badmouth trolling behavior.
> 
> besides:
> 
> MystryMike = :blahblah: + :devil:


oh who are you posting under these days? the abuser or the waqif, or is it someone else?


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=10411522604








http://www.facebook.com/pages/Qatar...2022-World-Cup-Bidding/175314602482565?v=wall


----------



## dacrio (Jan 30, 2009)

japan! I know it will be eliminated soon!


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## Yaghuth (Apr 14, 2009)

^^
that's just pathetic hno:


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

Yaghuth said:


> ^^
> that's just pathetic hno:


I'm glad you agree Qatar's bid is totally pathetic, I couldn't have put it any better myself.


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## Yaghuth (Apr 14, 2009)

^^
thank you 

this is sooo helping breaking the stereotype about Australians being racist


----------



## Yaghuth (Apr 14, 2009)

^^
lol ,,
why did you remove your racist post :lol:


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

Yaghuth said:


> ^^
> lol ,,
> why did you remove your racist post :lol:


Racist? What an idiot. Clearly you've got no idea on racism. What posting a news video from Al Jazeera of a maid getting nailed (as in actual nails inserted into her by her disgrace of an employer) is racism? really? what an idiot and who said I was Australian? I lived in Qatar you bigot. Qatar clearly doesn't deserve to host the football world cup in a million years, that is FACT. Everyone knows it, so tough luck. Qatar's bid team can bribe, they can go and rig votes but in the end, the deserved winner will come out and it won't be the international footballing disgrace qatar that's for sure otherwise FIFA's executives may as well kiss their asses good bye. The ones voting for Qatar will already be investigated like no tomorrow, I doubt anybody else wants to join the corruption party.


----------



## overground2010 (Jul 3, 2010)

MysteryMike said:


> Racist? What an idiot. Clearly you've got no idea on racism. What posting a news video from Al Jazeera is racism? really? what an idiot and who said I was Australian? I lived in Qatar you bigot.


hey stop your insults


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

overground2010 said:


> hey stop your insults


Qatar's bid is a disgrace and a half, yeah the whole WORLD sees it. FIFA has ruled it the WORST bid of all time. High risk wasn't enough, more like EXTREME or KAMIKAZE, by the most disgraceful embarrassing footballing nation of all time.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Mike, calm down eh?










I agree with you about the merits (few) and risks (many) of Qatar's bid, but you're coming across as a bit desperate.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

RobH said:


> Mike, calm down eh?
> 
> I agree with you about the merits (few) and risks (many) of Qatar's bid, but you're coming across as *a bit desperate*.


A Bit ? More like *totally desperate* !! :lol:

On the other hand, look at the poll !


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon (May 6, 2007)

Australia 

Qatar hno:hno:

USA et:et:

Japan 

South Korea :wallbash::wallbash: (why war again)


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> A Bit ? More like *totally desperate* !! :lol:
> 
> On the other hand, look at the poll !


The poll's already been done Australia won the 2022 vote, get over it. Just because Qatar's bid is a total utter world class joke and you go around voting with your troll accounts doesn't mean it's going to win anything when it comes to the real deal, if it did then that'd be at least one nail in the coffin for football, if not multiple, the investigations and recriminations would persist for decades and I doubt FIFA wants to deal with that. EGYPT 2026, as I said - ahh Egypt a beautiful nation that actually deserves to host the football world cup


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

Kid: Daddy Daddy can you tell me what football failure means? 

Dad: Qatar.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

MysteryMike said:


> The poll's already been done Australia won the 2022 vote, get over it. Just because Qatar's bid is a total utter world class joke and you go around voting with your troll accounts doesn't mean it's going to win anything when it comes to the real deal, if it did then that'd be at least one nail in the coffin for football, if not multiple, the investigations and recriminations would persist for decades and I doubt FIFA wants to deal with that. EGYPT 2026, as I said - ahh Egypt a beautiful nation that actually deserves to host the football world cup


Although Oncebittentwiceshy would disagree with the"2026" part, BUT nevertheless I never denied it myself since I am a supporter for Morocco OR Egypt 2026 FIFA WC, right after Qatar 2022 :soon:

No polls have been done, Australia didnt win anything YET, stop dreaming. :chill:

I don't have any so called "troll-accounts" you however are a multi of an older account.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Khalfan is only 18, he has the future in front of him. besides, this is not related to the poll TROLL.


----------



## waqif (Jul 3, 2010)

MysteryMike said:


> Kid: Daddy Daddy can you tell me what football failure means?
> 
> Dad: Qatar.


hahahah before you comment on 18 years player 
you should remember what your team done in worldcup






your australian players all they did is get 3 red cards in 3 match in worldcup 2010 lol


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> Although Oncebittentwiceshy would disagree with the"2026" part, BUT nevertheless I never denied it myself since I am a supporter for Morocco OR Egypt 2026 FIFA WC, right after Qatar 2022 :soon:
> 
> No polls have been done, Australia didnt win anything YET, stop dreaming. :chill:
> 
> I don't have any so called "troll-accounts" you however are a multi of an older account.


Oh the poll's been done already, it's over. 

Australia - 2022 365 votes 18.58%
Qatar - 2022 119 votes 6.06%
USA - 2022 235 votes 11.96%

Do you think FIFA are idiots? They want the first Arab world cup in a nation that deserves to host it i.e Egypt in 2026. Qatar's bid is a total sham, move it along nobody cares about your garbage bid. All it's got going for it is a vote rigging otherwise it would have been sealed underground already or cremated or more likely cremated, pissed on and then buried underground for been the piece of garbage that it is. Not to say that won't happen after the vote anyway. 

Multi? :lol: Only one running multi's is you. I'm sure Mo Rush can see plain and clear that all the whinging, crying etc etc is all happening from one place :lol:


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

waqif said:


> hahahah before you comment on 18 years player
> you should remember what your team done in worldcup
> 
> 
> your australian players all they did is get 3 red cards in 3 match in worldcup 2010 lol


My team? who the heck said anything about my team? Australia qualified for the world cup 3 times, 2 times consecutively. How many times has Qatar made the world cup? Silence...........that's right ZERO. You have some balls criticising a nation whom you don't have a prayer in hell of matching on the football field, who embarassed your shoddy, corrupt bought with money team and brought them to their knees. Qatar's bid = total joke.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

I'd rather own a decent car with a few bumps and scratches that gets me to places, than splash out on an expensive foreign model which breaks down halfway through the journey.

Mike's been going stupidly over the top in this thread to the extent where his points are getting lost in all his huffing and puffing, but to hear a Qatari mocking Australia's world cup record is priceless. At least have the humility to promote your bid whilst recognising the obvious fact that all of your rivals are ahead of you in terms of both footballing history and facilities.

Mo, you really should have just made this thread a poll with no responses allowed. It's fucking pathetic. Some bans needed methinks.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

MysteryMike said:


> Oh the poll's been done already, it's over.
> 
> Australia - 2022 365 votes 18.58%
> Qatar - 2022 119 votes 6.06%
> USA - 2022 235 votes 11.96%


Source or you totally made it up.



MysteryMike said:


> Do you think FIFA are idiots? They want the first Arab world cup in a nation that deserves to host it i.e Egypt in 2026. Qatar's bid is a total sham, move it along nobody cares about your garbage bid. All it's got going for it is a vote rigging otherwise it would have been sealed underground already or cremated or more likely cremated, pissed on and then buried underground for been the piece of garbage that it is. Not to say that won't happen after the vote anyway.


FIFA is not voting, THE EXCO Members ARE. 

على كيف ابوك ما بيصير عقب التصويت ؟ خلك في حلمك يا بابا :skull:




MysteryMike said:


> Multi? :lol: Only one running multi's is you. I'm sure Mo Rush can see plain and clear that all the whinging, crying etc etc is all happening from one place :lol:


RIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGHT Good luck with that :blahblah: :weird: opcorn:


----------



## Livno80101 (Mar 15, 2009)

Australia or USA. Tricky one.

Australia "wins" by 51-49. Would be nice to see something new.


Qatar's result = :lol:


----------



## Gondolier (Apr 30, 2010)

Of course, we all know how 'scientific' this poll is!!


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

krudmonk said:


> So why is he so hellbent on Australia hosting? And we is he granted so much lenience in his trolling endeavors?
> 
> Now watch this post get deleted, too...


who knows, all I know is his ranting is making Australians look like complete twits because people keep thinking he is Aussie

he called me a maggot for thinking the USA had a good bid, so I just have him as a troll - his posts have no rationale or reasoning, just baits to get attention


----------



## rafamlopes (Dec 31, 2008)

Australia! 

USA, Japan and Korea hosted too recent games.

Qatar is definetly not ready.

I would love to se China hosting the games, but maybe in 2030. 

My vote goes to Australia! But they need to get rid of the cricket stadiums.


----------



## krudmonk (Jun 14, 2007)

T74 said:


> who knows, all I know is his ranting is making Australians look like complete twits because people keep thinking he is Aussie
> 
> he called me a maggot for thinking the USA had a good bid, so I just have him as a troll - his posts have no rationale or reasoning, just baits to get attention


Well then, I shall not paint you all with the same brush.


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm going to say, South Korea or Japan.

We haven't had a single issue over their bids on this forums and quite frankly every Qatari, Australian(including me) and American has been a dick to each other, and based on that I'm not sure any of us deserve.

If not GO AUSTRALIA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*not well, I want Australia just people on this forum are being big dicks.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

I think the U.S. is gonna win.. (hopefully).


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> They are individuals who do what is good for them, they don't honestly care a toss about FIFA.


So is that what you and other Qatari's are hoping for, that the Exco put greed before the Game?
Is it that Qatar knows it has a negative bid and is aggressively exploiting the negative because it knows that if it were truly for the benefit of FIFA and Soccer like the other bids it wouldn't go anywhere?

Qatar: exploit the greed of FIFA exco to deliver the WC to a Sheik whom wants to be remembered in the style of Alexander the Great and Suleiman the Magnificent. What a waste of a nations wealth and resources, Qatar spending $45 billion + on the world cup is akin to trying to justify an Army Tank for your grocery shopping.

This is my favorite,


> "Qatar - is being attacked in a ''hidden war'', the country's FIFA vice-president and Asian soccer supremo Mohammed Bin Hamman claimed yesterday.
> 
> In an open letter to ''sons, colleagues and friends of the Qatar bid'' issued on his personal website, Bin Hamman told supporters: ''I did warn you that *your noble cause* to host the World Cup 2022 will face some unethical resistance … You should expect more of this hidden war against your bid and you should not exclude that the worse [sic] part of it may be yet to come.'''


The unethical screaming about unethical behaviour. Noble cause ha, got to love the colourful language. No hidden war just legitimate questions that may just happen to be uncomfortable to hear. The labour issue is very serious and If Qatar's bid wins "god forbid" the international mircoscope will hang over Qatar and FIFA for another 12 years asking the same questions louder and louder. MBH, where there is smoke there is fire, this one seems to be an inferno. No mudslinging with the other 2022 bids and they are all strong.


All other bids: Offer FIFA safe, legitimate cities which the World Cup can be hosted in the very format it has evolved and be tailor made for.


----------



## Jayme (Apr 23, 2006)

AUSTRALIA.


----------



## Gondolier (Apr 30, 2010)

AUSTRALIA 2026!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Halawala (Oct 16, 2005)

Qatar has the best chances to win!!! GO GO GO GO Qatar!


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Mo Rush said:


> For future rounds a minimum post count will be required for the vote to be considered a proper vote.
> 
> Creating accounts to vote is not smart at all.
> 
> Forumers found creating multiple accounts will be banned.


Yeah RIIIIGHT.

The only reason Qatar got so many votes was due to the Middle Eastern support given.

Check out this thread made just for this poll, and i guess most people voted without posting in either threads.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1267101


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

awwww













Crowd percentage: Saudi Arabia 100%, Qatar 0%. So much for all your fake facebook accounts as well :lol:


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Due to multiple accounts being created, and automatically being detected, in some cases up to 12 accounts, votes in future rounds will be

1. Public
2. Require a post count of over 100
3. Will not allow responses, if possible.

All forumers who have created multiple accounts will be banned.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

MysteryMike said:


> Crowd percentage: Saudi Arabia 100%, Qatar 0%. So much for all your fake facebook accounts as well :lol:


There is no correct percentage, your figures are invalid.

The Arabian Gulf Cup of Nations is being hosted in a very insecure unsafe environment (YEMEN). Almost everyone in the stands is Yemeni.

why use "your" ? I dont have fake accounts, unlike you.



Mo Rush said:


> All forumers who have created multiple accounts will be banned.


Sick and tired of hearing this over and over with nothing happening, but if this is to happen (about time !), Good Riddance !!!! :soon:


----------



## Scoot89 (Aug 18, 2008)

Australia will win, you can then definitely EXPECT an AMAZING world cup in 2022.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Scoot89 said:


> Australia will win, you can then definitely EXPECT an AMAZING world cup in 2022.


No, If Australia had 2022 people will only "COME to PLAY"

then again, if Qatar hosted it we would "EXPECT AMAZEMENT".


----------



## Scoot89 (Aug 18, 2008)

Having not heard much about Qatar itself I won't argue the point of who is greater (or who has better slogans) but whatever the result good luck to 'em. I know Australia will produce yet another memorable world sporting event.


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

Mo Rush said:


> For future rounds a minimum post count will be required for the vote to be considered a proper vote.
> 
> *Creating accounts to vote is not smart at all.*
> 
> Forumers found creating multiple accounts will be banned.


Judging by the poll results, alot of that has been going on.


----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

Not jumping to conclusions but Im gonna laugh so freaking hard if Qatar dont win, if Australia dont win and goes to USA then so be it


----------

